# Game 48: Los Angeles Lakers (16-31) @ Minnesota Timberwolves (23-24)



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Return of Blake and Nash. Last game they played together both started. Does that happen again? Harris obviously will be the odd man out in the rotation. 

Pau is out too. This means we are almost a lock to have another new starting lineup.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 48: lakers @ wolves*



Jamel Irief said:


> Return of Blake and Nash. Last game they played together both started. Does that happen again?


I assume they come off the bench, with Marshall and Meeks starting...



> Harris obviously will be the odd man out in the rotation.


Seems like it: 


> Despite some conflicting reports on Monday, the trio of injured point guards — Steve Blake, Jordan Farmar and Steve Nash — are all expected back in the coming days. With that, Mark Medina of the Los Angeles Daily News reports the Los Angeles Lakers will not retain Manny Harris after his second 10-day contract expires on Tuesday.


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-news-team-unlikely-to-retain-manny-harris-as-guards-return/2014/02/03/



> Pau is out too. This means we are almost a lock to have another new starting lineup.


Meh...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Game 48: lakers @ wolves*

I don't see how we play all five of Nash, farmar, Blake, Meeks and Marshall... Blake will probably split time at the two with Meeks? Meeks plays at the 3?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 48: lakers @ wolves*



Jamel Irief said:


> I don't see how we play all five of Nash, farmar, Blake, Meeks and Marshall... Blake will probably split time at the two with Meeks? Meeks plays at the 3?


Farmar is not expected to play against the Wolves...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Game 48: lakers @ wolves*



PauloCatarino said:


> Farmar is not expected to play against the Wolves...


I know. I'm talking about when he's back shortly.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Game 48: lakers @ wolves*

Somebody is getting flipped for 2nd rounder or something. I'm guessing Blake.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Game 48: lakers @ wolves*

Starting lineup will be 

Nash, Blake, Meeks, Kelly and Sacre. 


Lol at Pringles still ****ing Kaman over.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 48: lakers @ wolves*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Starting lineup will be
> 
> Nash, Blake, Meeks, Kelly and Sacre.
> 
> ...


I'm calling it right now: Kevin Love will have a 40-20 game.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Game 48: lakers @ wolves*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Starting lineup will be
> 
> Nash, Blake, Meeks, Kelly and Sacre.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking Johnson isn't starting so that Pringles can make him Kellys backup and have Hill backup Sacre.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 48: Los Angeles Lakers @ Minnesota Timberwolves*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nash's first shot is a jump shot and he hits.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kevin Martin 8, Lakers 2. Timeout LA already.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Meeks rolled his ankle. Went to the locker room. Wow. Get some players back, another gets hurt.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh boy...can't get a break with these injuries.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Meeks out for the game.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Nash looking sharp.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Chris Kaman is in the game. Stunning.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

God we suck.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: Game 48: lakers @ wolves*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Starting lineup will be
> 
> Nash, Blake, Meeks, Kelly and Sacre.
> 
> ...


That's a great way to not improve the rebounding. Put a sub-par rebounder at every starting position. An excellent tank lineup.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jordan Hill asked out of the game now after being hit in the head by Kaman. :laugh: This is ridiculous.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Basel said:


> Jordan Hill asked out of the game now after being hit in the head by Kaman. :laugh: This is ridiculous.


Lol, two back, 3 out. When farmar gets back who will get hurt?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

This has to be the worst Lakers starting lineup for as long as I've watched NBA.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> This has to be the worst Lakers starting lineup for as long as I've watched NBA.


Have you been watching for more than twenty years?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

ceejaynj said:


> Nash looking sharp.


How long can he last is the big question.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Harris playing well in his last game. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Cervical strain for Hill


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Cervical strain for Hill


What's a cervical?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> What's a cervical?


Neck strain.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

Jamel Irief said:


> What's a cervical?


Neck injury


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

He's dealing with a headache too. Probably a concussion.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

If Hill is out for a while, it could ensure the Lakers will continue to have weak rebounding, and keep losing. Kaman is the only rebounder left, and he can't crash the boards from the doghouse.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Blake has a ruptured ear drum now!! Wow!!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We are going to get a sick draft pick.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

lol, catching the game a lil late

What exactly happened to Hill?
What happened to meeks?
What happened to Blake's ruptured ear? he do that in game?
Any timetable for Pau?

This shit is funny

edit: nevermind, I used a website called google and found out what happened


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

So the guy leading the lakers in scoring, Manny Harris, (until that Young 3) is not going to be a Laker tomorrow...lololol


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That fall Kevin Love just took...ouch.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Forget an eardrum, I ruptured an eyeball watching this. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

First time we've lost seven in a row since 2007.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Manny Harris was told by his agent he wont be resigned. I wish him luck, he deserves a chance with another team


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

#WigginParkerRandleEmbiidSmart


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Manny Harris was told by his agent he wont be resigned. I wish him luck, he deserves a chance with another team


Someone compared him to a less explosive Xaiver Henry and that was a good one. He played well relative to his role and expectations.


----------

